# Is there a big difference between animal testing & eating meat??



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

In my humble opinion Animal testing is extremely cruel. I try not to use any products where the company tests on animals. However I feel a dilemma, as I am a vegetarian (and only eat organic free range eggs) and the cruelty that billions of animals go through each year is surely just as bad as those going through medical experiments. 

There is pysical pain, shorter life, disease, broken bones, no sunlight...i could go on and on.

I love animals, so I choose not to eat them just like I try my best to not use products which have an association with animal testing.

I do not want to preach, I know how annoying that can be but I thought I would offer some "food for thought".

Very interested to hear peoples comments about the subject.

Thanks,
Jade


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

What do you do if you are ill? Do you take medicines? 


As for not eating meat, IMO it is how the animal is raised and kept that is the important thing.


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

I try to use all herbal remedies where possible but my parents didnt share that view so when I was growing up yes I did.

They are kept in really terrible conditions - for example battery farm chickens are kept in cages of 4 chickens to one cage the size of an A4 peice of paper. 64% of these chickens die before they reach the slaughter house because of fighting, broken bones, diseases etc etc.

I really honestly just wanted to highlight that if one feels that animal testing is wrong then they should also look into the meat industry as I believe they would be shocked by the conditions the animals are kept in.

p.s. PROMISE IM NOT A HIPPY! ;-)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

firstforpets said:


> I try to use all herbal remedies where possible but my parents didnt share that view so when I was growing up yes I did.
> 
> They are kept in really terrible conditions - for example battery farm chickens are kept in cages of 4 chickens to one cage the size of an A4 peice of paper. 64% of these chickens die before they reach the slaughter house because of fighting, broken bones, diseases etc etc.
> 
> ...


yes I do agree that the way that some animals are treated for human consumption is awful. But there is also the other flip side to the coin and you can find happy animals ie free range chickens and free range pigs.

Buy local organic.

Remember where humans are in the food chain. But that also means acting responsibly.

With regards to your herbal medication, are you 100% sure they are not tested on animals? And if you were faced with a life threatening illness and only conventional medicine could treat you would you refuse it?


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

I do thorough research into the products I use and try my best not to use products tested on animals, and yes I would certainly use medicine if it was a life or death situation. That still doesnt mean that I want animals to suffer - medicine can be tested on humans too.

All this is besides the point I was trying to make, which was the 8.6 billion animals will suffer terrible conditions and die prematurely for our dinner plates. 

Very very very few restaurants, cafe's etc use organic free range pigs, chickens etc.

Also there is strong evidence to suggest that we are not designed to eat meat - i.e. very little hydrochloric acid in our stomachs (compared to high amounts in carnivores to better enable them to breakdown the meat), our intestine is 12 times longer than our body (herbivores 10-12 times body length), unlike 3 times longer in the average carnivore, the overwhelming evidence linking meat eating to heart disease......I could go on.

But again the original point I was trying to make was that if anyone out there finds testing on animals cruel they should look into the animal cruelty ever present in the meat industry.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I dont like the thought of animals being tested on.. but then I also think about some of the essential things like medication which we really do need.. 

I dont eat alot of meat, I eat fish and on the odd occaision I will eat chicken but wont touch it with a barge pole if it's not free range.


----------

